# 67 Dash removal



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

hey guys! i have found the need to remove my dish sometime this week.! I rememeber seeing or reading about a post I believe Eric Animal put up about removing one. Can someone send me into the right direction for the dash removal process or thread.THank you


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Why do you need to remove your dash? Eric


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

The power antenna button does not work, and the front speaker as well and have a OEM replacement one i would like to put in. The wood finish and some paint also need to be taken care of.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1) Disconnect the battery. 2) remove the 2 nuts and 1 bolt that hold the steering column up. 30 Lower the steering column. 4)remove the 4 or 5 screws up under the dash pad. There are also 2 studs with speed nuts,1 in the passengers corner (remove glove box interior to acsess) and one about where the bezel ends (center). 5) slide the dash pad off. 6) there is a brace that goes from the back of the speedo to the top of the steering column mount...remove the 1 bolt at the column plate. 6) Disconnect the ashtray and remove. 7) disconnect the radio brace on the back of the unit. 8) remove the 5 screws in the bottom of the dash bezel....now LOVINGLY slide the dash bezel forward...... IF YOU DON"T remove the steering column, you will probably ruin your dash. It's not as bad as it seems just GO slow, and BE careful....Eric


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Eric, will the dash come out with the column dropped, and the wheel resting on the driver's seat, or do you have to remove the driver's seat?


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks Eric im going to attempt it this weekend. Im assuming its the opposite to put it back in.?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The dash should come out with the seat in....but it is easier to work with the seat out....4 nuts. Pretty much reverse procedure putting it back in.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you.It seems like its a lot easier to work in that area with the seat removed a lot more space!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

MUCH easier....you can lie on the floor and work under the dash....the seat takes 10 mins to remove....:cheers


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

sounds like its a well worth ten minutes!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

67 GTO, How did the dash removal go?? Eric


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Dont mean to hijack the thread, but good idea with the seats... I need to sift through a mess of bunched-up under dash wiring, as well as piece-in firewall insulation that has fallen out over the years. Will be much easier with the seats out!


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Eric got cought up in this work i work in a bar as a bartender with st pattys there was no way i was getting off this weekend and a sick a sick dog all weekend in and out of the vet but will be taken care of in the near future! i will let you know as soon as i do it!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Let me know if you need more help...How's the dog??????? E


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

shes good wasnt moving,walking,eating or doing dog things all weekend due to getting its girl parts removed friday morning. so had to take care of it all weekend and vet trips


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hope she does well...gotta worry about family first!


----------

